# CRC/Intense auf Marzocchi



## Christiaan (22. Februar 2010)

http://www.crcintense.com/index.php...cle&id=233:pre-season-testing-spain&Itemid=12

Bike sieht gleich nicht mehr so schon aus........ Schade........


----------



## neikless (22. Februar 2010)

Fox wäre besser schön das man privat fahren kann was man möchte !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the thunder (22. Februar 2010)

neue marzocchi forks sollen aber wohl gut gehn, auch die serien gabeln.
dennoch, dorado und ccdb gehören rein!!


----------



## xMARTINx (3. März 2010)

und warum gehören die rein?


----------



## the thunder (3. März 2010)

ist halt mein persönlicher geschmack, für den ccdb spricht mMn halt ein großes einstellspektrum, kostet jedoch auch einige zeit um das set-up zu finden...
dorado gefällt mir einfach am bessten im m6, konnt sie jedoch noch nicht fahrn...


----------

